# Greeman Investments



## unsub (4 Mar 2013)

1. Where can I get impartial information on the products this company is selling?
2. Is this company regulated? and by whom?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2013)

You need to give more information on the company.

What is its full name? 
Have you a website address for it? 
How have you heard of them? 

Don't confuse it with Little Green Men Investments which is not regulated on earth.


----------



## unsub (6 Mar 2013)

*Greenman Investments*

Brendan,
Premier Benchmark Property LTD T/A Greenman Investments (Greenman) seems to be this firm's name.  it has its own website.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Mar 2013)

Greenman Investments


----------



## Gerry Canning (27 Mar 2013)

Does anyone know are these genuine people and products. Would appreciate other peoples experience . Thanks.


----------



## 8till8 (9 Apr 2013)

I received their brochure and its very detailed and comprehensive, however I didn't go any further with it.
It certainly appears to be genuine and I notice the information on their website (investors note) is very clear and upfront.


----------



## Sumatra (9 Apr 2013)

Not Mars Brendan but Germany. Free trips to Germany.


----------

